# Fujita Cold-Air Intake noise



## glasgai (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey guys whats going on?? I have recently installed a fujita cold air intake on my 07 Max SE... Everything was sounding deeper and kind of resonating pleasantly like on a Infinity FX, and about 3 days after installation it would make these screeching/straining noises while doing 30-50mph... and when already at those speeds,,,, giving it some gas would make the noise again... Called fujita and they said it could be rubbing, wasnt rubbing... Im thinking maybe the actual filter needs to be replaced,, but i just got this damn thing, and it should last longer....

Any suggestions would be appreciated....Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Take the CAI off and see if the problem disappears.


----------

